# Winter has arrived???



## Mike P. (Oct 18, 2004)

Well maybe not quite & for you four season types, it's only looking like it as some places.  Was out yesterday on Cannon & When you could see above the trees on Lincoln & Lafayette there was a lot of white.  From what I hear today, snow continued to fall on the higher peaks last night & this morning, squall type variety.

It may not be winter but apparently the Summer Season is closed. :blink:


----------



## NH_Mtn_Hiker (Oct 18, 2004)

I don't know about winter, but the white stuff arrived early Sunday morning at the Bonds, and we could see the Presi's from Mt. Guyot and they were covered in white as well.  

Hiking is great...regardless of what color the ground is.


----------



## MtnMagic (Oct 18, 2004)

Winter is catching up fast with a good snow line above about 3800'+ in the Whites. At the 4300' col between Guyot, West Bond, and Bond, we camped for the night, heard howling winds, and had wind driven rain start around sunset. 

It started snowing at about 8 Saturday evening. We woke up to "only" an inch and a half of snow (we expected much more) in a winter wonderland. Very picture perfect!

Expect and prepare for full winter condtions in the higher elevations.


----------



## salida (Oct 18, 2004)

I can't tell you how happy that makes me.


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 19, 2004)

Bring it on!


----------

